# Am I seeing this price for a JBJ regulator right?



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/pr007.html

I noticed an ad for this on The Planted Tank tonight. Just to think I paid 88.00 or so last week for one......

Andrew Cribb


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks right according to the site, seems like thay are having one heck of a sale.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

As far as I could see, the only available shipping option for that was overnight express mail for almost $25. I couldn't select anything else. Hmmmm......... :x


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I was going to order some Anubias sp. from them yesterday - but the only shipping option was also overnight at $25.00. Maybe, if I ordered a ton of plants and a regulator if the shipping is still $25.00 it would be worth it. For the regulator, 53 + 25 = 78. The nearest seems to be $88.00 shipping inclusive. So there is a savings.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

There is some glitch with the system. At first, Overnight Express is your only option; but after having selected it, the updated page will allow for other shipping methods.

This is undoubtedly a phenomenal sale on a quality piece of equipment. For those who are still deciding on whether or not to make the switch to pressurized CO2, this is one sale you do NOT want to miss!!!

P.S. http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/pr209.html
You don't need a pH controller but just in case you have some extra cash. :mrgreen:

P.P.S. http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/SS695.html
If you are near the vendor's physical location, then you might also want to take advantage of this special pricing via local pickup if permitted. Even after shipping, the price per bag is a few dollars less than what is offered around here. :shock:


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks for the good find. I've been saving up to get this regulator, so perfect timing. With shipping all you have to do is enter your zip code in first and recalculate, and then fed-ex ground will come up(8.25$).


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, this sale got me to break down and order a CO2 controller. $79 with 3-day shipping. Not as great a bargain as the regulator, but still the best price I've seen.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Darn, I've got to stop looking at these things... :wink: 
I ordered both a regulator and controller, then I noticed that Eco-Complete is only $9.99/bag so I ordered 3 of them too. With all that weight, the shipping only came out $17.85 for the whole works.

I do think the regulator is the Milwaukee though, at least it looks identical to my other ones. 

Now, does anyone want to buy a nice brand new C02 splitter that I won't be needing anymore?? :lol:


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Apparently the sale page has been updated to reflect the actual regulator (does look like the Milwaukee). There's a thread on PLanted Tank regarding this.

I just hope that the controller I ordered is, in fact, the Milwaukee unit that's pictured.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Aw man. I need to cancel my order.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I would go to get an image of that page and hold them to the deal. Better Business Bureau complaint if not. Amazon and many others have had to keep to promises they made....


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Boy, what has recently happened on the planted tank is just disgusting.

First off most of you should know by know that it isn't the JBJ regulator thats for sale, its a Milwaukee. Still a good deal yes, but not for me for being mislead. - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10576 I find Olav's post to be perhapes "manipulative?" I don't care if he thinks the Milwaukee is better...I want to get the regulator that was for sale.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=91311#post91311

And then this happened. Boy, if I ordered from AP my soul might not rest so well.

BTW, the controller from AP is not really that hot of a deal since it doesn't come w/ calibration solution. If you order from glass-gardens, he includes a FREE 220 mL of 7.01 buffer solution. These normally cost $15-20 + shipping, and you must have it to calibrate the probe. Plus glass-gardens is a sponser of this forum.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

If anyone ever needs to order pH calibration solutions go to Omega.com.

475ml bottle is $5. 1 gallon is $18. I ordered some 7 and 4 solutions from them a few months ago. Shipping is reasonable and they send along a nice catalog of tubing, fitting and metering pumps.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

bharada said:


> If anyone ever needs to order pH calibration solutions go to Omega.com.
> 
> 475ml bottle is $5. 1 gallon is $18. I ordered some 7 and 4 solutions from them a few months ago. Shipping is reasonable and they send along a nice catalog of tubing, fitting and metering pumps.


Nice! That is a very good deal. Thanks for sharing, I put my order in!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Interesting, the thread was deleted.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Interesting, the thread was deleted.


I will just tell you in short. A lot of cursing, smart a**ing, and insulting. People who had a problem with their order or the business ethics were treated like trash.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

So he put up JBJ for $53 or $55 and then changed it to Milwaukee? Is that the deal? It just goes to show if something looks to good to be true, it usually is. That is LESS than what his cost would be for the regulator. When I saw it, I figured he must be selling it at cost to get rid of stuff he hasn't sold. Close out sale. Guess not. But even for Milwaukee that is right around cost. Even Troy won't sell at cost! :shock: 

And by the way, the SMS 122 does come with one packet of 7.01 calibration fluid. If it is Not being inlcuded, then someone is removing it before shipping it. And the bottles do not retail for $15. They retail for about $8. At least that is what I sell them for when I have them.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

It's not that it was just the JBJ Milwaukee mix-up, heck everyone makes a mistake. It's how the issue was handled. The holier then thou, smart @ss replies claiming to have done one a favor by switching since the perceived failure rate is so much lower and the I know better then you so how can I be wrong smugness that went along with it thats the real issue. Add that to the fact the thread was totally erased one has to wonder who is being appeased, and why. Are the needs of the community being sacrificed to make a sponsor happy. The whole affair is starting to stink like 3 day old fish.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well the whole WEB site is down for me right now...

Planted tank is being very cautious about permitting negative feedback. Not to make their advertisers happy, but to protect themselves. Their vendor review forum has become so restrictive there isn't really any point in having it. I told Kyle he should just do away with it and have much less head ache and keep everybody happy. But he won't do that.

If he is arugueing that Milwaukee is better and and has been more reliable, I would take issue with that. Anyone that has been following the threads on Planted tank for the last three months can see the differences between them and read more complaints about Milwaukee than JBJ. Most people figure it out themselves and make their own choice any way.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Yep, it's down for me too...wouldn't be surprised that it is linked to all of this.

I've been following that thread very closely the few days it has been up. The moderators of Planted Tank made the right move. There was a lot of trash talk and bs (by the sponsor) and absolutely necessary to pull it. Nothing positive was coming out of it and pulling it was the best for the community. 

But dang...at the same time everyone should have the right to know what happened! I wish all had a chance to witness themselves the depths of how low human character can fall and the such disgusting business ethics!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I feel guilty for having brought this up in the first place.

Anyway, for me at least all's well that ends well: My JBJ regulator arrived (well packed) yesterday from Aquabotanic (free shipping to APC members). I am pleased with it and the service.

Yesterday, I was going to order another from AP - thank goodness I delayed. 

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Since your moderator Gnatster seems to be under the impression there is some sort of X-Files conspiracy going on and is pushing the issue here and at Planted Tank, I will post here the same reply I posted to him over at Planted Tank for those of you here at APC who might be following:



> > Gnatster:
> > So a site sponsor makes a mistake and creates a lot of discussion and in my view that same sponsor does a poor job in rectifiing the situation. In fact the defense of the mistake causes even more problems.
> >
> > Now the thread is gone.
> ...


The thread at Planted Tank has over 50 responses, and will take some time to edit and repost. Unfortunately, Gnat won't give us the chance to do that. Instead he questions the motives of the administrator and the moderators at Planted Tank both on the Planted Tank website and here on the APC boards. I would expect a "moderator" would understand what was going on and give the people at Planted Tank an opportunity to address the situation before rushing to a very negative conclusion. Very Fox Mulder if you ask me.

Good day.

Mike


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Ya'll asked me to wait till it was cleaned up before commenting anymore, and I have, both here and there.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Why bother? It is deleted, gone, and will soon be forgotten, why not leave it that way?

I have a bit of a problem with all this people have the right to know stuff...

I will give you an example of one site that takes it too far. On aquariumadvice a couple of people complained to the WEB master that one of their sponsors was not answering email or phone calls for a week or two. The WEBmaster went ballistic on the sponsor publically on their forum stating we will not tolerate this horrible customer service to our forum members from one of our sponsors and I am dropping them as a sponsor. Which he did, but he also left his condeming post on his site for all the world to read til the end of eternity. Probably still there.

Now he has no idea what happened to this company. What if the guy had a heart attack, is in the hospital, or his Mother died...get my drift? What is the point of having him on permanant public record? Talk about being professional, do you think any magazine, newspaper, TV station would brand someone like that?

The same thing could happen to me. I live alone. I have no employees. What if something happened to me where I was incapacitated for three months? Should I be dragged thru the mud because of my absence? What if I dropped dead while advertising on aquariumadvice.com? Nobody would know, my WEB site would keep going on forever until the domain name fees were due, and then would disappear. Except I would always be remembered on Aquriumadvice.com as the guy who stopped answering his phone!

One thing I learned from the infamous PWs lawsuit was, getting revenge on someone because they mistreated you is not worth it. It is not worth the trouble or the pain. It doesn't really accomplish anything. Even PSW had their loyal customers thru the whole thing. 

So this guy blew his top and said some nasty things. He will either repeat this or learn from it. Doesn't mean he should be branded.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

This whole case isn't about "what ifs" and a sponsor being dead, incapacitated, mother is sick...it even doesn't concern the sponser. They are still doing well and are answering the phones and taking care of customer orders. The problem is this one individual and his nasty smart arse attitude and swearing that was unleashed on the members.

No one is getting revenge. No Webmaster is writing a condemnation letter on him and AP is still a sponser on the PT. He obviously wanted everyone to see is remarks, and that why he _himself_ publicly posted his replies in a forum for all to see.

If anything, the sales and tech associate should be on his knees thanking the moderators for pulling his trashy ranting. That thread was heading nowhere but to be a free for all melee. Editing his posts is a huge favor.

And of course in the end...he has completely authority over his posts. All he has to do is delete them.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Heh, I can't complain about the price of Eco-complete 

$9.99 a bag plus something like $23 shipping? Heck, that's three bags for LESS than the price of two from the LFS. Damn good deal, even if you're not changing substrates or setting up a new tank. I'm going to keep mine around for when I do


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, I still think it was one heck of a deal. I've never seen the Eco-complete for such a low price and my shipping only came out around $18 for 3 bags plus all the other stuff.
I have no qualms with Milwaukee regulators either (I've had very good luck with them), so I was happy to get the deal.

I do avoid ordering from places with poor service (and have done so with some I won't name), but by the time I ordered it showed just what I was getting, so I had no experience with what some of you are unhappy with and no reason to cancel my order.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I will say one thing. He cant be making much more than a dollar a bag.... If that. That is the best deal you will ever hear of on that.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

My guess would be he is selling stuff at cost or below cost to get rid of stuff that he has not been able to sell. He even admits that it is at cost and he is not making any money at it. 

I am no friend of his by any stretch, but I feel sorry for them. They made an honest mistake and agreed to refund anybodys money that wanted it. It is unfortunet that it got ugly and all parties couldn't just let it rest at that point instead of getting ugly.

They must have deleted all the swearing, because reading what is up there now, it really doesn't sound all that unreasonable on the vendor in question. People kept telling him he should make good on the offer, but seemed to miss the point that they did not have any JBJs in stock to make the offer good... oh well, I am just glad it is not me people are mad at! :shock:


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

In deference to our friends on another forum this conversation is now over. 

Thanks


----------

